# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Membuat Jitai

## gerryochiba

Dear friends...saya sering pv ke kolam kolam para senior di forum ini, dan melihat ikannya banyak yang ber jitai atau berpunuk...just wondering...ikan berpunuk atau berjitai itu lebih ke bone structure apa ke pola makan ya???
Mungkin bisa tolong sharing ke saya, bone structure seperti apa yang baik untuk jitai itu???
Berikutnya, pola makan seperti apa yang terbaik untuk ikan, karena sepertinya literature feeding ikan beda beda nih setiap orang...
Mohon pencerahan...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Kalo pendapat saya adl dari genetiknya, terus makanannya. Tapi saya gak jitai lover, tapi bulki lover...

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

> jadi jawabannya adalah lebih ke genetik dan bone structure ikan ya...untuk pakan, sesuai sama yang di mention di atas, lebih ke pakan yang high fat ya....kalau untuk kolam gimana ya???apa harus dalam atau memanjang saja???apa ada hubungan antara ketebalan body ikan dengan dalam kolam dan panjang ikan dengan panjangnya kolam???hehehhehe...banyak nanya nih gw....


sebenernya ke bone structure, karena sepertinya gak semua anakan dari indukan yang sama akan punya bone structure yang sama...menurut nubie loh...

ikut menyimak suhu yang lain

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa_08

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> sebenernya ke bone structure, karena sepertinya gak semua anakan dari indukan yang sama akan punya bone structure yang sama...menurut nubie loh...
> 
> ikut menyimak suhu yang lain


Coba berpendapat,
Bagi saya ....... Kurang pas dengan " Membuat Jitai ",
Lebih afdol memunculkan/ membentuk dengan lebih maksimal ...... hal inilah yang akan didapatkan/ dirangsang lewat pakan, lingkungan yang sesuai. ( suplemen tambahan bagi orang yang akan membentuk tubuh/ binaraga misalnya )

" Jitai " lebih merupakan salah satu faktor bawaan lahir, sangat tergantung dari genetik fisik indukan dimana hal ini yang akan diturunkan ke sebagian anakannya.
Salam.

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Oh bgitu om abi.. Thnx sharenya om.. Ini elmu terbaru.. Ttp cacat sperti ini dpt di kategorikan kasus yg rare ya om..? Apa mmg hrs diperhatikan dlm seleksi sejak kecil ?  :Playball: 




> Maaf om,
> Sudah bongkar - bongkar file, Tidak punya stok foto seperti dimaksud di atas.
> 
> Berikut foto Ilustrasi dari *Jitai/ punuk yang ideal* dengan membentuk* Kurva yang mulus* setelah bagian Kepala sampai pangkal ekor koi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi Tampak samping Koi yang diambil dari Majalah Ko's no.23 ( edisi terbaru ).
> ...

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

